# Mahlkonig vario struggling and stalling



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm having an issue with my mahlkonig branded vario grinding slowly and often stalling completely leaving me to be toggling the stop start button repeatedly. So far i have been able to get my 33g of coffee out twice a day (just!) but it seems to be getting worse. It seems like the motor just doesn't have the torque to grind properly all of a sudden.

Ive cleaned it all out and checked the belt and gears and everything seems fine. Weirdly it runs perfectly after cleaning old grounds out of the inside of the case around the belt and motor for a day and then starts playing up again.

Im thinking it's a motor problem (maybe just brushes?) but I haven't smelt any burning electronics so I wondered if it could be some other component that's replaceable?

thanks all.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

do you like lateral thinking? it might be a blessing in disguise? Or alternately, from the other perspective, a pita to deal with


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> do you like lateral thinking? it might be a blessing in disguise? Or alternately, from the other perspective, a pita to deal with


I prefer a coffee with my lateral thinking which is an issue right now.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ok, on a more serious note, it does sound like a belt problem. out of interest what roast level of bean are you grinding? As you know, light beans are much more difficult than darker. or does it happen with all sorts.....and why does it sometimes work?


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

It's likely a stripped belt. Perhaps something like a stone jammed the burrs and stripped a small section of the toothed belt. Baratza has videos on how to replace the belt.


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

It was the Hasbean red blend that set it off (not blaming you Hasbean!) but it's been happening with all kinds of beans since and it's ground everything perfectly for the last 5 years.

It just seems to work or not work randomly.

I will pop the belt off and give it a look. It seemed fine but maybe I missed something with it still being on.

Thanks!


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

Well I had a look at the belt again and it seems fine to me, as do the two gears. I did turn it on with the back removed and there's a fair spark show from where the brushes engage with the motor but no unpleasant smells like another poster had on here.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Drop an email to Baratza USA  here.  They're very helpful.

Baratza diagnosed my Vario problem as a blown circuit board. Got a replacement shipped from USA. Installation fiddly but doable.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Sounds like the motor run capacitor has gone bad. They only cost a few pounds.


----------



## reelcoffy (May 14, 2012)

Maybe it is just motor brushes worn....I had issue with my Vario where it was making louder than normal noise and stopping intermittently. I opened it up and checked belt and toothed gear all seemed fine. Assumed it was motor brushes and needed replacement so took motor off which is easy and then noticed the brushes [can remove from motor] still had fair bit life left on them. I did notice then when examining gear on motor shaft when removed [grub screw] that the grub screw had worn the motor shaft teeth and was actually rotating on the shaft sometimes causing the grating noise and motor to slip as no torque hence stalling and motor shutdown.

I ordered replacement motor from Coffeehit https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/baratza-motor.html

but also reset gear on current motor shaft ensuring securely locked in place and this solved my issue straight away and works like normal now. I will replace motor eventually when get chance and opportunity to do another clean on burrs and internals etc.


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

I contacted Baratza and they were amazingly helpful. After going through the trouble shooting PDFs they sent I found the motor was the culprit and have replaced it with the one from coffee hit. It's now grinding beautifully again.

Thank for you for the help and suggestions everyone. It's wonderful to be able to stop using the whirly blade grinder.


----------

